# assassin snail life cycle



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a couple of questions about assassin snail eggs and hatching times. 

About three months ago, I noticed quite a lot of assassin snail eggs in one of my tanks. This tank had three adults in it for a while, so I'm assuming that the eggs came from one of them and/or they came in on some plants from a friend who also had assassin snails. 

The yolks were evident in most of the eggs; some of them were just translucent patches with no yolk. I assumed that the ones with no yolk had already hatched. Recently, though, most of the eggs are entirely gone and the ones that are remaining are yolk-less.

So my questions are:
- how long does it usually take from the time the eggs are laid to the time they hatch?
- what happens when assassin eggs hatch? Does the egg disappear or does just the yolk disappear?
- how long after hatching does it usually take before the baby assassins are evident?

I have been thinking of getting a couple more assassins, but I don't want to if I'm going to come home to 50 babies one day.


----------

